# is jet coating worth the money



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i just bought headers with the jet hot coating was it really worth the extra 140


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Coating your headers and mids will greatly reduce your underhood temps. Also keep exhaust velocity up. I had mine ceramic coated for way more than that.


----------



## MITYGTO (Jun 10, 2011)

*Header Coatings*



87GN06GTO07IRL said:


> Coating your headers and mids will greatly reduce your underhood temps. Also keep exhaust velocity up. I had mine ceramic coated for way more than that.


Another big advantage is that your headers will look brand new for an extended period of time. Had my Hooker Super Comps done inside and out 13 years ago for my 70 GTO and they still look new............................


----------



## eric00jga (Jun 16, 2011)

If you plan on keeping the Goat for a while absolutely


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

87GN06GTO07IRL hit the nail on the head. If you're going to keep your goat for even a year and want the best performance coating is the way to go.


----------



## lil_italy (Feb 4, 2011)

I wish I would have had mine done even thoe there SS. there turning a bluish brown now would of liked to kept the heat down to an already hot engine bay. But was to excite to get them on.


----------

